# pregnancies lost by surro mums



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am very sorry for those of us who lost their babies( This is incredible pain.
But as recently HEC and DaisyMaisy lost their children, and I kept my fingers crossed for them, as we talked about surrgacy options in Ukraine and Georgia, I started to think about it more.

It is strange for me, that pregnancies are lost in 20-24 week. I mean, this is suppose to be the most safe period of the pregnancy.
And I believe that I heard such stories about Ukraine earlier - that there were problems with pregnancies at that stage.

Is it madness, or am I right, that it is to common - losing babies in safe period using surrogate mother?
I am going to start program in January, but got really scared when thought it over - this quantity of huge lost pregnancies. Not in the begining of pregnancy (which we know is time of danger), and not in the end - 7,8th month delivery.

Do you know many histories  about such sad examples?

If I offended anybody - please take my apologies. I know that it is hard time for you who had this tragic lost. But I thought I have to write about what I heard - to many cases, which made me think of it.


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, it's a sad statistics . I also heard of similar stories in Russia. So it does not relates only to Georgia or Ukraine. 

It's quite hard to carry twins and almost impossible to carry triplets.


----------



## leesax (Aug 26, 2012)

I am not sure it is common - but it happens just as it does for ladies carrying children for themselves. 
I have known many successful singleton and twin surrogacy pregnancies  and a few triplet and 2 quad surrogacy pregnancies that have been successful. Most miscarriages during surrogacy that I am personally aware of  ( including my own) was like usual in the first trimester.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Tbh, I think we were just unlucky. Our surrogate was diagnosed with an incompetent cervex at 12 weeks, thus a stitch was put in at 13 weeks. Yes, it is scary, but if you go in the sands website, you will find lots of ladies who have lost their babies in both the second and third trimester. Through reading heir stories, you realise there us no 'safe' period and the safe period comes after the baby is born and is alive.
Our clinic did everything they could to save the pg, more so than what they would of done in the uk (a stitch wouldnt have been put in that early). The uk would have monitored every 3 weeks and my lovely children may not have held on to nearly 24 weeks. Our lovely surrogat was also monitored every two weeks, with blood Tests to ensure no alcohole or drug abuse. 
I don't think you can 'blame' the countries.  Lots of babies are lost due to a cord insistent, placenta abruction, trisomy 21(etc) and so on. Lots of these women never have to go through ivf. I met an angels mummy, who lost their daughter at 41+6. No reason was found. No ivf. No surrogacy. Another lady lost her baby at 21 weeks. Again, no ivf, not a surrogate.
Every pregnancy and birth holds its risk. Will we be going again? Yes. Will we be going again using the same clinic? Yes? Will we going to the same country? Yes
No pregnancy is guerenteed. Out of 8 of us in the surrogacy board, two have lost our babies. Statistically ( I hate statistics) the misscarriage rate is 1 in 4, thus the same as any other pg.

Just my opinion.


Daisy. 
Xxx


----------

